# wegen dem Buchstaben / wegen des Buchstabens



## pedro_trionix

Hola:
He visto ejemplos del uso de la preposición WEGEN con el dativo del tipo:
-->..._und Zed, *wegen dem Buchstaben Z *weil das﻿ der Anfangsbuchstabe von Zagson (der Nachname der Hauptfigur) ist_
-->_...vielleicht *wegen dem Buchstaben W*
-->...in ein paar Wochen kommt unsere Tochter auf die Welt und wir würden sie gerne Acelya (gesprochen: Adschelya) nennen.
Allerdings sind wir unsicher*,wegen dem Buchstaben "c"* und ob die Leute ihn dann auch richtig aussprechen bzw. schreiben.

_Bien, en el lenguaje coloquial wegen rige dativo, aunque en  hochdeutsch tendría que ir con el genitivo ¿no es cierto?. Sin embargo, no entiendo por  qué es wegen dem Buchstabe*n* "c" y no wegen dem Buchstab*e* "c" ya que se refiere a una sola letra (Buchstabe) y no a varias (Buchstaben)_.
Yo pienso que es así:

coloquial--> Wegen dem Buchstab*e* "c"--plural-->Wegen d*e**n* Buchstab*en* "c" und "d"

hochdeutsch--> Wegen d*es* Buchstab*es* "c"--plural--> Wegen d*er* Buchstab*en* "c" und "d"

_¿alguien se presta a ayudarme? 
Gracias.


----------



## kunvla

Nomen der N-Deklination
▸ haben im Akkusativ, Dativ und Genitiv im Singular ein -n oder -en
▸ sind immer maskulin
▸ bezeichnen meistens Lebewesen (Menschen und Tiere)
▸ haben auch im Plural die Endung -n oder -en.

Hola, te paso este enlace:

http://www.dietz-und-daf.de/GD_DkfA/Gramminfo/txt_G/N-Deklination%20%28BS1%29.pdf


Y también este:

http://www.dict.cc/deutsch/Buchstabe.html


Saludos,


----------



## pedro_trionix

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Bahiano

pedro_trionix said:


> (...) Bien, en el lenguaje coloquial wegen rige dativo, aunque en hochdeutsch tendría que ir con el genitivo ¿no es? (...)


Hallo Pedro,
es ist eher andersrum: "wegen" verlangt Genitiv, in der Umgangssprache wird jedoch immer mehr Dativ verwendet (siehe Bastian Sick "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod")
--> korrekt: Wegen des Buchstabens "C"
--> umgangssprachlich: Wegen dem Buchstaben "C"

Saludos, Bahiano


----------



## kunvla

Bahiano said:


> Zitat von *pedro_trionix*
> (...) Bien, en el lenguaje coloquial wegen rige dativo, aunque en hochdeutsch tendría que ir con el genitivo ¿no es? (...)
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo Pedro,
> es ist eher andersrum: "wegen" verlangt Genitiv, in der Umgangssprache wird jedoch immer mehr Dativ verwendet (siehe Bastian Sick "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod")
> --> korrekt: Wegen des Buchstabens "C"
> --> umgangssprachlich: Wegen dem Buchstaben "C"
> 
> Saludos, Bahiano
Click to expand...


Hm. Hat *pedro_trionix* etwa nicht dasgleiche gesagt?

Saludos,


----------



## pedro_trionix

Hallo,
Ja, ich habe das gleiche gesagt, das Problem war, dass ich nicht gemerkt hatte, dass das Wort „Buchstabe“ zu der N-Deklination Gruppe gehört und deshalb muss man im Dativ und im Genitiv einen „N“ am Ende des Wortes hinzufügen.

Ich nutze auch die Gelegenheit um euch für eure Erklärungen zu danken.
Viele Grüße aus Spanien.

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin: *Die Diskussion über die Schreibweise von "das Gleiche" befindet sich jetzt hier.


----------



## Bahiano

pedro_trionix said:


> Bien, en el lenguaje coloquial wegen rige dativo, aunque enhochdeutsch tendría que ir con el genitivo ¿no es cierto?


 


kunvla said:


> Hm. Hat *pedro_trionix* etwa nicht dasgleiche gesagt?


 
Ich meinte mit _andersrum_ das:
Bien, en el lenguaje coloquial wegen *tendría que ir con* dativo, aunque en hochdeutsch wegen *rige *genitivo.


----------

